# Fnp9



## jsarmorbearer (Nov 11, 2006)

I got a chance to play w/ one at my shop the other day and I have to say that I really like it.
IMHO it grips close to if not better than the xd. I cant help but to think it feels like a sig with a better grip. It has great controls and point dead on for me.
Before yall kick-start your flamethrowers, remember I said "IMHO." 
I have not shot it yet, and I'm having trouble finding any kind of Neutral based reviews of it. 
If anyone has had any experience with it please let me know.
My main concerns are the Accuracy, durability,and finish.
I need it to shoot better than I can, not rust, and be trustworthy of my life!
Does anyone know of any duty holsters for it?? safariland, Serpa, bueller, bueller??


----------



## MAN DOG (Nov 13, 2006)

:smt068 I think the FNP9 is one of the finist weapons I have ever owned, 
It is second to none. Accuracy,Durability,Finish , are great . Reliability is one of the first things on my list, and the FNP9 seems to have it all.
As for holsters the HK compact will fit. I have got rid of leather and went with the Blackhawk Ambidextrous Flat belt holster {velcro}. With this holster I can carry anything from a 1911 to 2" revolver and is very comfortable for ccw.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have played w/ one at a gun show, and was amazed at how smooth the DA trigger was. If I didn't have 6 polymer guns already, or my HK USPc, I think I would buy one...


----------



## jsarmorbearer (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow, that is awesome news. I'm glad to hear that they work as good as they look. Do you know if the serpa for the compact will work?
Thanks for the speedy responses
Chuck


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I like the way they look. I'd love to give one a try.

What is the going $ for one?


----------



## jsarmorbearer (Nov 11, 2006)

The shop I part-time in has them for $465. I will probally be picking up the FNP9 and the Walther p22 this weekend!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen them closer to the $400 mark at gun shows - CDNN also has a special on them as well.


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi to every one !!:smt1099 I just picked one up for $437 out the door. Havent shot it yet. But if its as good as every one says I'll be a happy camper. I picked it up to go with the SA M-7 Carbine I just picked up last month. They look good togather.
Gator.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

Here it is.

















I like my black guns. I hope the FN P9 shoots as good as my SA M-7!
I'll be very happy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kewl!


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

The FNP pistols are quite nice. For awhile I've wanted a FNP-40, but recent developments have shifted my desire to the new FNP-45. Hopefully they will be available and reasonably priced.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I recently purchased an FNP9. So far, it has been 100% reliable and shoots better than I expected. If it might be of use, here are some range observations, etc:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/taking_a_look_at_the_fnp9_pistol.htm

Best.


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link ! Is that about how yours shoots ? I sure hope mine does ! :smt114


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Gator said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo meal


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I bought one to replace the Taurus 24/7 Pro I sold. I must say, it far exceeded my expectations. This is a DAMN FINE handgun. The trigger is smooth and the de-cocker is a snap. As for accuracy, it is as accurate as my most accurate guns, ie. BHP,SIG 226, SA 1911 and my S&W 39 and 4563TSW. 
I would highly recommend an FNP 9 to anyone interested in a polymer handgun.
TOP NOTCH!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Never seen one in person but it sure looks good in that picture.


----------



## valian (Jan 22, 2007)

I have had my FNP-9 for about one year. It is 100% reliable so far. It weighs only one ounce more than the Glock 19, which is the same weight as the Glock 17 so carries very comfortably.

The double action first shot trigger pull is quite light and the ergonomics are fantastic....recoil feels very light. With the flat grip adapter it fits my small hand well also.

Both the silver (bare metal) and black slides are stainless, as is the barrel, so no worries about rust.

The gun is fantastic and the answer to my dreams for a lightweight da/sa style, hi-cap, lightweight carry gun

valian


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I got to shoot mine and I am very much in love with this gun!!
I think this is it! No more looking around for a good hand gun. This one does every thing I wont it to do and then some.

I dont know about you guys but I think this gun shoots better than I do!
This trigger is so nice. Well lets just say I have had some plastic hand guns and this one takes the cake.:smt113


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the tu tone FNP 40 version and love this handgun.
Very accurate and feeds everything I have put in it so far.
Comes with three 14 round magazines.
Many of the holsters for the HK compact will fit this weapon. (not all)
FNs are quality firearms but relatively unknown to many people.
Keech


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I just bought an FNP 9 (4 inch barrel, da/sa, black finish) for $350 on Gunbroker.com. $20 for shipping and handling and $20 for the FFL and I am spending $390 for NIB with 3 16 rd mags. The price was just too good to pass up. After reading what people say about these guns on this forum, I had to take the plunge. Unfortunately, I will have to wait 3 weeks till I return to Iowa to pick up the piece from my FFL. Nonetheless, happiness is getting a new handgun!! :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been thinking about trading my Glock 19 for this model , does anyone have both of these pistols ? If so can you give me the ups & downs of the 2, If you could only have one or the other which would it be ?


----------



## Fabius (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the Glock 23, which is basically the Glock 19 in .40 S&W, and I just bought the FNP 40. I've only taken the FNP to the range once, but I am more accurate with it out of the box than I am with the Glock after several thousand rounds. Much more comfortable to shoot and I like the DA/SA trigger in order to have the gun decocked while carrying. SA trigger is nice. A little lighter than the Glock trigger and much less stacking before the break. The feed angle on the FNP is almost straight in, so it feeds very slickly and gives every impression of being as reliable as the Glock. Too soon to tell how durable it will be, but it appears to be very well made.

Having said all that, my Glock after several thousand rounds still looks almost new. Glocks are very reliable and durable weapons. I just don't like shooting them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned 4 Glocks since 1993 - and I just never got into the trigger either - I finally sold my last one in Feb and gave up on them - Just not for me, personally...


----------



## JP4LSU (Jul 25, 2007)

Question on the FNP:

I'm thinking about getting either an FNP, HK, Px4, or Walther P99.

I was at the store last night eye balling an FNP and P99 and as I was racking the slide on the FNP, I noticed it was very finicky on locking the slide back with an empty magazine in.

It seemed like it wasn't a solid lock on the slide and it was very touchy. There were a couple of times that it didn't lock back when I pulled the slide back.

Has anybody seen or had issue with the FNP not locking the slide back when the magazine is empty?

Anyway, I liked the grip on the P99 better. I liked the material surface better and the size of the grip. But the FNP seems like a sweet gun and I like the way it looks. I've heard good things about the triggers too, but they had locks on all the triggers.:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U'd have to come ask some FNP owners at the FN Forum - I do have 2 FN's - but the FNP isn't onw of them...


----------



## sasquatch99 (Nov 9, 2007)

all you guys looking at buying a fnp, if you buy an fnp-9 or fnp-40 between august 1 and december 31, 2007, you can print off an order form off of fnhusa.com and have a blade-tech holster, mag pouch, and polymer training barrel sent to you for free. buying my fnp-9 on wednesday!!!
thought this would help out some of you who just got one and cant find a holster


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, we have the offer on the main page of our site, along with the new free C-More sight offer!


----------

